# Gouse cartridge



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

Whats a good size grouse cartridge for a twenty gauage Over Under? 6 7 1/2 8's? How about chokes in the barrels...which ones and how do you stager them...

thanks for your comments....


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

6s or a 6 & 4. IC and Mod. (sharptails)


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

When I'm out dove hunting I use 8's and we usually run across some sharps and they go down easily with those.

If I were just sharptail hunting I would go with 7's or 6's. A little more range. I usually just leave the IC choke in my gun.


----------

